# CNC Router Machine



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Some one was looking for a great deal for a CNC machine , I don't recall who it was .  but may he will see this Post and check it out..

This looks like a great deal on one...

CNC Router Milling Machine - Sign making & Engraving 750.oo bucks

http://cgi.ebay.com/CNC-Router-Mill...ryZ57122QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
=======

MOre info on the CNC machines
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/forumdisplay.php?f=38
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=75307



shopbottools.com

================


----------



## johnos (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up I'll check it out!


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't say for sure since I have not seen this model of cnc, but from all I've read about machines built of the high density plastic, they are to flimsy to do anything serious. Supposely they have to much flex in them. I have seen a few posts on other forums complaining about this problem. The only good words I have seen are from the people that make them.


----------



## omnicnc (Nov 3, 2009)

Suggest metal building cnc wood router. Such type is more solid and rigidity.


----------

